# Mr Olympia Pre-Judging Pics!



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Enjoy guys


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

wolf looks incredible, his waist is a ton smaller than cutler's


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

also, imo, heath looks way better than dexter...


----------



## Ironhorse (Mar 21, 2008)

You know i love jay but i think wolf has it this year.


----------



## [email protected]@-ter (Sep 5, 2008)

I think Heath and Wolfe are 1 & 2 (in no particular order)

Jay is holding too much in his glutes/lower back and seems a little soft around the pec/delt tie in and seperation between chest and serratus.

On those pics i dont think Jay deserves another win.

I think Dexter and the other guy (dont know who he is :confused1: ) should be battling for 3rd and 4th and Jay should be down in 5th, unless there is anyone else.

Jay looks pretty bad, shame!


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Jay's front double biceps pose looks awfull. His lats are odd to me. I would like to see Wolf get it


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

I have always though jays double biceps from front has looked rather odd for some reason.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

This was a bit of a shock! Quote form Flex onlines site about Wolf:

"Dennis Wolf may have been the biggest disappointment of the show. Whereas this writer was fully expecting the German Giant to vie with Jay for top honors, he seemed to have lost size from last year's model, and conditioning as well. His formerly vaunted thighs were down in sweep and cuts and his back lost in detail - an area he needed to improve upon."


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Full story here:

http://www.flexonline.com/2008_mr_olympia_prejudging/news/583


----------



## jjj (Jun 1, 2008)

heath heath heath!!!!!! ...or wolf, defo not cutler though.


----------



## [email protected]@-ter (Sep 5, 2008)

willsey4 said:


> "Dennis Wolf may have been the biggest disappointment of the show. Whereas this writer was fully expecting the German Giant to vie with Jay for top honors, he seemed to have lost size from last year's model, and conditioning as well. His formerly vaunted thighs were down in sweep and cuts and his back lost in detail - an area he needed to improve upon."


WTF!!!

Are they looking at the same guy?

I sincerely hope we dont enter into another 7-8 year of handing the Sandow to the same person each year simply cos they 'Won it last year, and looked great a few times a few years ago' BS cos that is just boring.

In those pics Jay is off, plain and simple.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

wolf definatly looks the best IMO


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Jay is not impressive at all, I think Dennis looks in good condition from those pics???

Dexter looks bigger.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

cutler looks smooth......like a dolphin.

according to shawn ray and flex wheeler,the x man big tony freeman was the biggest surprise.

dennis wolf wasnt called out in the first round.WTF!

great pics!


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Dexter looks a lot bigger, phil heaths quads are enormous, it'll probably go to Jay again


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

id go

wolf 1st

toney freeman 2nd

cutler 3rd

could all change tonight though

i put a link up for the live webcast i think pre-judging will be shown on there too.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

here is the link again

http://webcast.bodybuilding.com/fitshow/2008olympia/webcast/sm/sm.html


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Wolf looks on imo but the team muscletech boys will romp on i expect..

jay is soft and looks like a vending machine with legs..

Heath is on 100% - 1st or 2nd place imo

X man needs a tad more thickness but looking great

Dex is at his best he has it all, size symmetry - no. 2 imo between him and wolf for no 2 imo

WHERE IS SILVIO, GUSTAVO, DJ, GUNTER etc etc :confused1:

Thanks for posting the pics IB. Legend. :thumb:


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Ive never liked to shape to Jay and never been able to explain why. However looking at his front double biceps shot i think it his mid section and upper stomach. It is just sooo wide and doesnt look right at all to me. It totally makes him lose his shoulder to waist ratio. compare his with Wolfs and the difference is mad!


----------



## knightrider (Sep 9, 2008)

Where is the great conditioning.. or they homing that in for the final?


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

knightrider said:


> Where is the great conditioning.. or they homing that in for the final?


I think they tend to tighten up fro the evening show like Jay did last year


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Wolf, dex and Heath all look better than Jay, if there was any justie there will be a new Mr Olympia, just can't see the establishment passing it on just yet though.


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

jay looks loads better than last year, but wolf looks immense his most muscular shot is sick and his rear lat spread looks so defined compared to cutler. f**k the Olympia if jay wins again.

jonesy


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I think wolf looks awesome but as last year proved you have got to beat the champ convincingly to win


----------



## jamjam84 (Sep 26, 2008)

I tried to add a profile pic, it came up on screen but it aint showing.....is there a time delay?


----------



## DaveN (Jul 25, 2008)

Cutler looks better than '07 but going on those pics I would be suprised if he holds onto it.

But then again, this IS the Olympia....


----------



## BobBB (Nov 24, 2005)

WOLF,

WOLF,

WOLF,

WOLF,

WOLF,

WOLF,

WOLF,

WOLF,

WOLF,

WOLF,

end of story.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Personally I'd put it

1)Dexter

2)Wolf

3)Heath

4)Jay

But, It's prob;

1)Jay

2)Dexter

3)Wolf

4)Heath


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

BobBB said:


> WOLF,
> 
> WOLF,
> 
> ...


I would love to see that but im not sure if its going to happen or not

On a different subject your avator is awesome. You competing?


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

see i love wolf, but i'm disappointed, cutler looks awful in my opinion back is too smooth, lets not forget its not just about size, to me shape is everything, pjil heath looks good and wtf!!!!!....his arms!!!!!!


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

I think wolf and freeman look the best tbh.

Freeman looks very good this year.

Id say today:

1. Wolf

2. Freeman

3. Cutler

4. Jackson

5. Heath

But jays condition will improve for tommorow's show i think...this can bring him up a place (or two:whistling.

This all said...its a done deal, jay will be mr olympia again anyway...wait n see:rolleyes:


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

looking again, all things considering i think it aught to be between phil and dexter


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

but i'm100% for aethetics i dont care how big someone is


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

cutler hasnt even got diet to win it this year....muscletech and weider will see to that.

its his last year apparently........according to his wife.

if she says it is then its got to be true.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

miles2345 said:


> but i'm100% for aethetics i dont care how big someone is


true....but you wouldnt like to see a 11st mr olympia would you? :whistling:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Like most people have said, Jay is too smooth. I want to see Dexter or Wolf take it this year but then again its about the name these days so Jay will be 3x mr o


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

pea head said:


> true....but you wouldnt like to see a 11st mr olympia would you? :whistling:


 he was 3 foot 6


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

wolf last year was my fave but i am bitterly disappointed with how he looks, he was better last year, i was gutted seeing the pics of him, i'm surprised everyone on here seems to be impressed with him a year on


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

miles2345 said:


> he was 3 foot 6


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

miles2345 said:


> wolf last year was my fave but i am bitterly disappointed with how he looks, he was better last year, i was gutted seeing the pics of him, i'm surprised everyone on here seems to be impressed with him a year on


Miles i agree with you infact. Although i still think he looks the best.

He does look flatter than he did last year though doesnt he?


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

I think Dex looks really good in both size and condition,Heath is definitely on..

Wolf looks Ok I expected more when I saw the pics of the drawn out face yesterday...I think personally for the complete package after looking at prejuding pics I favoured Dex he has added size and is in good condition...

These are my personal thoughts

Wolf is good but he still has a few glaring weaknesses...

Jay looks so Off it's untrue...but it is early days.....


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

1.dexter

2. heath

3.freeman

4.wolf

5.cutler

i do agree tho i dont think wolf looks as good as last year.dexter or heath could take it tho, but we all no jay will!! i think wolf could even slip to 6th. the xman is on and silvo is looking ace but they wont let him move up to high i shouldnt think.


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

Britbb said:


> Miles i agree with you infact. Although i still think he looks the best.
> 
> He does look flatter than he did last year though doesnt he?


definitely mate, i know its relatively minor but needs a darker tan too


----------



## knightrider (Sep 9, 2008)

What time UK time can you watch the live stream from.. or what time will the actual show begin?


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

i think wolf will fill out better for the main show and be better! i dont wasnt jay to win its clear that hes not the best from those pics


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

knightrider said:


> What time UK time can you watch the live stream from.. or what time will the actual show begin?


in 12 hours i think


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Heath looks excellent. That guy inspires me.


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

freeman should be up there


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

it starts at 6:30 pm over there so it will be on at around 2:30 in morning over here live


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2008)

The live stream was really touch and go last night i ended up giving up:cursing:

Wolf still looks the best to me when compared to Jay, his low back is a lot sharper....


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

i think he is sharper and still has a nicer shape, think he looks great from the side, but do you not think he lost the wow factor he appeared to have last year, to be fair havent seen any great pics.

still think phil heath looks great, but HOW THE FCUK (Other than politics) can anyone win the oltmpia with a back (latspread)as smooth as Jay cutlers in those pics


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2008)

miles2345 said:


> i think he is sharper and still has a nicer shape, think he looks great from the side, but do you not think he lost the wow factor he appeared to have last year, to be fair havent seen any great pics.
> 
> still think phil heath looks great, but HOW THE FCUK (Other than politics) can anyone win the oltmpia with a back (latspread)as smooth as Jay cutlers in those pics


 He has lost the wow factor that he had earlier this year IMO (some of his guest posings ext) i can imagine it must be a hard call for him regarding how much he should diet because he is pretty much always near contest shape so he probably over did it a bit and lost a bit of size.

Jay has looked comparatively rubbish for the past 4-5 years IMO.


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

saying that i think it is from the back more than anything, just found the individual pics, much better quality than comparison ones, and paints a slightly different picture from the pics i saw earlier


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Freeman for me.

Cutler's front biceps looks bizarre - check the size difference - presumably he's had a tear.

He will win it though regardless as we all know Olympias are fixed and they like to have the same champion for a long stretch.

Yates beat Haney in the muscularity shortly before the former retired but they still gave it to Haney.

Dorian scared him into retirement


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

here are a few comps, to me its phil heath, the guys skin makes him look even more awesome then he even is!! to me the pics i've seen i'd like to see him get it...... his fcukin arms I cant get over them~1!!


----------



## Varmint (Jun 17, 2007)

i'd say dex is looking spot on, and wolf is looking pretty sharp too. Jay is big but far too smooth


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

cutlers lats spread could be a good advertisment for a plastering firm....lovely smooth finish.


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

dexter and heath r both looking awsome i think its gotta be betwwen them surely, but like every 1 says do we really think they wont giv it to jay!




























wolf does look great from the side, but dexter and phill have my vote, like miles said his arms are crazy


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

forgot to put side shot in!!


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Just seen these comparison pics...dex is looking awesome!

I think from the pix i have wolf and dex in for 1 and 2...then freeman and heath for 3 and 4...sorry to say this but jay for 5th.

His waist has increased yet again! He is still smooth.

Look at how thick his waist is from the side pose when compared to dex and wolf, he is a lot smoother as well.

Having said that, jay is the biggest guy on the stage out of them and he is the current champ so jay will be gifted it yet again.

Thing is...if victor was bang on form and in it this year he shoulda won.

Same goes with the other 3 names, kev levrone, flex wheeler and of course ronnie.

On form peak ronnie beats everyone, would whip this line up...but 2002 levrone and 1999 wheeler would win it aswell.

It will be dissapointing to see jay lift the sandow again when i really dont think he deserves it, should either be dex or wolf in my opinion...im actually more tempted to say dexter now though after seeing these comparisons, hes looking razor sharp!


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

BIG GRANT said:


> forgot to put side shot in!!


Cutler wins on chest thickness and density, but is beaten on every other thing!


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

Britbb said:


> Just seen these comparison pics...dex is looking awesome!
> 
> I think from the pix i have wolf and dex in for 1 and 2...then freeman and heath for 3 and 4...sorry to say this but jay for 5th.
> 
> ...


spot on m8 i think if jay wasnt the current champ he wouldnt place in the top 5 even!i would like to see dext and phill in top 2 and wolf and tony 3 and 4 but hay its jay all the way lol


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

i think jays is an awsome bodybuilder but its ****ed him up chassing coleman all those years in the size game. shame but still gotta give him credit he is a great bb.


----------



## jjj (Jun 1, 2008)

anyone know what size heaths guns are?? love his arms there fcukin massive


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

Britbb said:


> Cutler wins on chest thickness and density, but is beaten on every other thing!


 especially hair style!!


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

BIG GRANT said:


> i think jays is an awsome bodybuilder but its ****ed him up chassing coleman all those years in the size game. shame but still gotta give him credit he is a great bb.


Of course mate. Hes an awesome bodybuilder!

But if you took the jay of 2001 olympia and put him on this stage, he would whip everyone off stage.

As you said, he tried to get more and more size to compare with a peak coleman...the sad thing is that it has had its toll on his frame and he has too much mass on his frame now so it has ruined the aesthetics of his physique totally, his waist was always a little blocky but now he just looks like a chunk. A thick wedge with a really wide waist. Shame really.

Still, absolutely fantastic bodybuilder!

I see one major flaw in heath's physique and this is his shoulder width. His arms look huge and whilst his shoulders stick out a lot, he doesnt have the width in them. They are v well developed but his frame is too small and as a result he lacks shoulder width. It is a shame really because if he had a slightly wider clavicle that would give him a near perfect physique as his lat spread would be wider as well!

It is because of this flaw that i cant give the top spot to heath.

Dexter on the other hand is totally polished and in awesome condition. They should give it to him this year as he deserves it. Either him, wolf or freeman.

From the rear freeman has the mass to stand up against jay and has a very nice tight midsection, i actually think freeman deserves top 4!

I think it SHOULD go as follows:

1. Dexter

2. Wolf

3. Heath

4. Freeman

5. Cutler

I wouldnt be mad if they were to give it to freeman either...its different being there in the flesh...after ive seen more comparison pix of how freeman compares to the others with his extra mass on his back, hes in fantastic condition so i think he could even deserve to be top 2...i'll wait till i see more comparisons though.

Dennis looks flatter than last year, slightly flatter and stringyer. He looks very grainy though which is good. For the actual show (non prejudging) wolf might fill out slightly more and tighten up even further which would probably make him look friggin awesome!

If wolf does fill out more and tightens up a tad then he should win, no questions...if he comes in tonight really full and with simmilar condition or tighter then he deserves to take it...but maybe this is him at his fullest? Who knows?

He just looks a tad flat this year.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

jjj said:


> anyone know what size heaths guns are?? love his arms there fcukin massive


He said they were 21 inch when ripped mate. This was however about a year after he turned pro, they might be 21.5-22 inch today on stage.

But remember on his frame 21.5-22 inch is like a 23-24 inch coleman arm because heath has very narrow frame.

Infact its because of his narrow frame that his arms look huge in the most muscular but also that he doesnt look as good in the front lat spread or rear lat spread as he doesnt have the overall width.

So its give and take. He still looks fukin wicked though 

But this is bodybuilding and is judged from ALL angles and sides! Heath does not look as good as the other 4 from the back...he is the smallest from the rear. So whilst he is prob first or second best from front, he is last out of top 5 from the rear...take a look at the rear lat spread comparison pic.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

i was just going to ask about flex, well done to him thats a good result, is there any pics yet of him and his class?


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

good pics

flex looked good but david henry looked amazing


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

what would my opinion count...i think with bodybuilding propaganda and they way it usually goes,jay will have it,not by winning just by pattern!!!!

to be very honest...none of them hold that very true freaky size with definition...the great champions on and off form still came in with that full to the brim look...which these do have but cannot maintian that fullness with paper thin skin look!!!!

say for example dorian and a ronnie in shape...also lee haney and arnold!!!!

they all had the trademark massive olympian backs...and the paper thin skin that set them apart from the others and of late dorain and ronnie...freaky size portions with this every muscle ripped and separated....cant see it mtoo much with these guys!!!

although dennis looks good,he lacks that fullness...jay is very thick and wide but he still doesnt have that thin skin either,even looks watery smooth a touch!!!

these days i dont think they have that all-out overall physique champ to aspire to...we need a dorain yates stroke ronnie chap to come into this to blow the comp away again...cos it may be a new olypian every year at this rate or might even keep jay in!!!!

jay has brilliant dryness and separation in his lower body...thick mid-section,but ripped upper body not too much...ronnie and dorian didnt even have to tense that hard to see a ripped side chest,ripped delts,obliques popping out,ripped leaf and loaf on side of the legs....alsmost all four apart from dennis wolf's back were smooth,not tight or showing muscles groups that much at all...like i said before,no trademark massively huge ripped hanging lats of late....ok,i'm whinging a bit!!!!

i reckon if those guys who are new,who came in 10th n 12th last year get it right,reckon they will take the sandow...i'll try find the dudes name n pics for yee's!!!!

right now...either jay or dennis will take it...would be a surprise for heath to get it...lets see!!!!

betting viewpoint...jay!!!

bodybuilding viewpoint...dennis wolf

peoples vote....heath or the blade!!!


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

anabolic ant said:


> what would my opinion count...i think with bodybuilding propaganda and they way it usually goes,jay will have it,not by winning just by pattern!!!!


Spot on, the olympia is ruled by politics, they HATE chopping and changing champions, look back over history, its just not the thing they do.

I hope they prove me wrong because no way Jay deserves it this year, and Dexter has been fvcked most of his carreer tbh when he should have stacks more trophies.


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

nice


----------



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)

Only 4 months old..

Well done!


----------

